# PL/SQL Datei einlesen



## zuckerbrini (16. Februar 2009)

Hi!

Ich möcht eine Datei in meiner Procedur einlesen:


```
v_log := utl_file.fopen(p_pfad, p_datei||'.log', 'w');
 utl_file.put_line(v_log, 'vorher');
 v_input := utl_file.fopen(p_eingabepfad, p_eingabe, 'r');
 utl_file.put_line(v_log, 'nachher');

   EXCEPTION
WHEN NO_DATA_FOUND THEN
utl_file.put_line (v_log,'NO_DATA_FOUND');
utl_file.fclose_all;
WHEN VALUE_ERROR THEN
utl_file.put_line (v_log,'VALUE ERROR');
utl_file.fclose_all;
WHEN UTL_FILE.INVALID_PATH THEN
utl_file.put_line (v_log,'INVALID PATH');
utl_file.fclose_all;
WHEN UTL_FILE.INVALID_MODE THEN
utl_file.put_line (v_log,'INVALID_MODE');
utl_file.fclose_all;
WHEN UTL_FILE.INVALID_FILEHANDLE THEN
utl_file.put_line (v_log,'INVALID_FILEHANDLE');
utl_file.fclose_all;
WHEN UTL_FILE.INVALID_OPERATION THEN
utl_file.put_line (v_log,'INVALID_OPERATION');
utl_file.fclose_all;
WHEN UTL_FILE.READ_ERROR THEN
utl_file.put_line (v_log,'READ_ERROR');
utl_file.fclose_all;
WHEN UTL_FILE.WRITE_ERROR THEN
utl_file.put_line (v_log,'WRITE_ERROR');
utl_file.fclose_all;
WHEN UTL_FILE.INTERNAL_ERROR THEN
utl_file.put_line (v_log,'INTERNAL_ERROR');
utl_file.fclose_all;
WHEN OTHERS THEN
utl_file.put_line (v_log,'UN-HANDLED');
utl_file.fclose_all;
```

In meiner v_log steht dann jedesmal die "vorher" und "INVALID_PATH".

Die Datei, die ich lesen will liegt in einem anderen Ordner als die Datei (v_log) in die ich schreibe. 
Versuche ich eine Datei aus dem Orderner zu lesen wo auch meine v_log liegt, funktioniert alles einwandfrei. 
Der Pfad ist richtig geschrieben (hab ich mittlerweile schon an die 100x kontrolliert)

Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich mein Problem lösen kann?


----------

